# SR or RB



## CBURTON89 (Sep 20, 2012)

lets get some feedback. 240sx, build SR or RB.
All motor, or Turbo
???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends on how much you have to spend, how much work you want to do, and how much power you want to produce. The SR engine is an easier and less costly swap. Turbos versions of either engine are a lot more costly than the non-turbo versions. I would suggest you consider, realistically, how much bank account you want to commit to this project, what your power requirements are and which powertrain would best suit them, and put down on paper your plans and make out a budget so you know what it will cost to execute your plan. Always estimate cost on the high side.


----------



## CBURTON89 (Sep 20, 2012)

moneys not the issue cuz either way its going to be spent. im not trying to make insane numbers here. 4 450 max. knowing the sr is quite cheaper, im wondering wut real advantages the rbs would,could have. 
besides eating holes in my pockets
replies aprreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First of all, the RB engines were inline-6 compared to the SR being an inline-4. A heavily re-worked SR20DET can get you to that 450HP mark, but it might not be the most "streetable" engine. For everyday driving, it will probably not be a great choice if you need that much power. A stock SR20DET (red top) puts out about 205 HP @ 6000RPM. As far as the RB engines, there were multiple displacements available from 2.0L to 3.0L; there are also stroker kits available. You also had SOHC and DOHC versions, as well as twin-turbo, single-turbo and non-turbo variants. One of the most popular was the RB26DETT used in the 1989-2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R. These engines can be made to push out 600 HP with no internal engine modifications and, when heavily modified, over 1300 HP! So, you can see there is quite a difference between an SR and RB engine. Another swap gaining more popularity as of late is the Chevy LS-series V8 swap, unless you're the Nissan "purist" type. An 6.0L LS6 or 5.7L LS7 puts you at 400 HP with the potential for more.


----------



## CBURTON89 (Sep 20, 2012)

exactly my point. figuring smaller motor takes a little more as to two more cylinders. just kinda thinkin rb series woulld give better power gains with less work. to begin with 450 is a bit of a higher mark if you ask me. its a hefty decision honestly. actually even thinkin about it when i was gonna build an N/A FWD sr20 i had ordered wiseco 13:1 pistons and manley H beam rods come to i think about 1100 or something. looking into the rb setups i do see a diff. as far as price and power as far as a little more for a little more. 
decisions, decisions...............


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm also not sure if the RB will bolt up to the stock 240SX trans. You'd have to research that, as well. You also may want to look at "Wiring Specialties" when it comes to the harness, as they make harnesses for either option and will save you some headaches.

Nissan & Datsun Wiring Harnesses | Wiring Specialties


----------



## CBURTON89 (Sep 20, 2012)

yea i dont think they do and i know they make the harnesses and all. i mean simply i really do like the sr man. first 4 cyl. i was really impressed with. 
but,


----------

